# Code instead of images



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If you're seeing code in posts that you made prior to the upgrade, where there should be tables and images etc , please don't fret!

The content will display again.

Literally every bit of code from the previous version is being processed which, when we did a test version, took 9 days. So over the next 9 days everything will gradually get sorted and display properly.


----------

